# Oven bags, do they make small ones for individual servings?



## DevinT (Mar 31, 2014)

Just wondering if there is such a thing. Thought it would be nice for simple and healthy lunch ideas. They might even be fun for groups.

Hoss


----------



## KCMande (Mar 31, 2014)

i don't know about small oven bags. You could try using parchment paper and make pouches, en papillote its called


----------



## erikz (Mar 31, 2014)

KCMande said:


> i don't know about small oven bags. You could try using parchment paper and make pouches, en papillote its called


These papillottes do allow steam to leak, oven bags dont really leak steam right? Or am I not thinking about the correct oven 'bags'?


----------



## larrybard (Mar 31, 2014)

I think Reynolds, the primary vendor of oven bags, only makes much larger bags than you would want. I think their only two sizes are "turkey" and "large." But there are other sources of supposedly "small" bags -- at least relatively speaking. See, e.g.: http://www.cooksdirect.com/product/...dium=adwords&gclid=CO6Xk_6zvb0CFcFlOgodITMAJg

You might take a look at these: http://www.webstaurantstore.com/12-x-18-kenylon-plastic-oven-bag-100-box/612PB1218.html


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 9, 2014)

KCMande said:


> i don't know about small oven bags. You could try using parchment paper and make pouches, en papillote its called



+1 to this idea. I've prepared a lot of fish this way. If you're concerned about lost of moisture, double wrap. And there's the old stand-by, HD aluminum foil.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 9, 2014)

They have crockpot bags. I don't see why it wouldn't work in the oven too


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002U0KKK8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2014)

what the heck is an oven bag?


----------



## PushCut (Apr 11, 2014)

Oven bags, Panda, are heat-resistant plastic bags designed for cooking, most frequently seen encasing holiday turkeys. 

The Ziploc Zip 'n Steam appears to be just what you are seeking Hoss &#62762;. They are 8" by 7" which is size medium and are supposed to hold 2-4 serving. My local Safeway sells a pack of 10 for $3.70. Hope this helps.


----------



## larrybard (Apr 12, 2014)

PushCut said:


> Oven bags, Panda, are heat-resistant plastic bags designed for cooking, most frequently seen encasing holiday turkeys.
> 
> The Ziploc Zip 'n Steam appears to be just what you are seeking Hoss &#62762;. They are 8" by 7" which is size medium and are supposed to hold 2-4 serving. My local Safeway sells a pack of 10 for $3.70. Hope this helps.



NO! The Ziploc bags are for microwaves -- they should NOT be used in an oven.


----------



## PushCut (Apr 12, 2014)

larrybard said:


> NO! The Ziploc bags are for microwaves -- they should NOT be used in an oven.



Oops.


----------

